# Opinions on this rust bomb....



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I am including a link to a LeMans that is for sale locally to me. 67 LeMans, 326 HO, 4 speed, posi tract axle.
The current owner bought it a couple years ago from the original owners family after it had sat in a shed since 1977. The engine is seized and he has no idea if it will even run. Frame is scrap, but he says he has another one for it and the floor is good.. I don't see how the floor would've survived any better than the rest of it. Says he has the PHS docs and it's one of only 2200 optioned this way.
WHAT'S IT WORTH ??
Kodakgallery.com: Slideshow


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Need time, money, tools. Value wise, you won't get the money back IMO for that car but if you happen to love that car for your own reasons, then the future value of the car will have less importance. 
It's a major job to take on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> Need time, money, tools. Value wise, you won't get the money back IMO for that car but if you happen to love that car for your own reasons, then the future value of the car will have less importance.
> It's a major job to take on.


It's pretty much what I have been looking for, but in much worse condition than I had planned to take on. 
Value wise, I am seeking opinions of what I should pay for it.


----------



## 19GTO64 (Mar 28, 2005)

The parts I see that would sell are: the transmission, the rear end, the bucket seats, the console, the clutch pedals, the rest will be a toss up? I am going to say $1500. As far as fixing it, ugh. I am not touching another car that rusted out again (that's from the been there - done that).


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

2200-2800 max, altho around here.... I still wouldnt go any higher than 3400 (seeing as how this one is rusted all over.

Yea. Yall are lucky, you can get clean cars to work on. Up here in MN all we got are rust buckets.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

19GTO64 said:


> The parts I see that would sell are: the transmission, the rear end, the bucket seats, the console, the clutch pedals, the rest will be a toss up? I am going to say $1500. As far as fixing it, ugh. I am not touching another car that rusted out again (that's from the been there - done that).


I'm not looking at it to part it. I want the drivetrain myself. I'm thinking "rebody".



Ranger01 said:


> 2200-2800 max, altho around here.... I still wouldnt go any higher than 3400 (seeing as how this one is rusted all over.
> 
> Yea. Yall are lucky, you can get clean cars to work on. Up here in MN all we got are rust buckets.


Wouldn't it be nice to have clean cars sitting around ...:lol: He wants $4,500. I'm thinking $2500-3000 also. He wants to see my IROC, so I may sneak in the back door for no cash out of pocket....:cool


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha yea, maby that one and the other '67 might be able to make a half decent project car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> Haha yea, maby that one and the other '67 might be able to make a half decent project car.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you would have to have a "dear love" for this car to consider doing it, especially for the price you are talking of paying for it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think I'd give anything over 15 hundred with all that it needs. But, I would take it on as a project.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

rcu316 said:


> I think you would have to have a "dear love" for this car to consider doing it, especially for the price you are talking of paying for it.





Rukee said:


> I don't think I'd give anything over 15 hundred with all that it needs. But, I would take it on as a project.


I totally agree that it SHOULD be a $1500 car. Unfortunately up here this is very typical of what we have to start/work with. I don't think I would attempt to rebuild the entire car. If the drivetrain is completely original and matching, it would be nice to keep it together and transplant it into a better rolling chassis. If anyone in the south knows of a similarly equipped car with minimal rust repair, I'm all ears.... A decent restorable driver costs less to transport.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, I'm "up here" too.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Hey, I'm "up here" too.


I see............lots of snow in your gallery pics.......
Your car reminds me of the 65 my cousin had. 
And a Harley too. I have a 2000 Springer. 
Soooooo......"Where in The World is Rukee" ?? I'm near St. Paul.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in Richfield, the only town where you can see car clubs of broken down 80s caddies with 28" gold rims...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> I'm in Richfield, the only town where you can see car clubs of broken down 80s caddies with 28" gold rims...


There's a few of those in Murderapolis too...:willy:


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw the biggest sacrilege today. A 1968 Lemans on 28" gold wire wheels.... It pained me to watch that thing on tv... eugh they need to start locking ppl who do that up in the loony bin haha.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, spend a grand on a family trip, come down south and pick up a car. Plenty of cars down here that are rust free. Why mess with rust if you don't have to??? My 70 Lemans has original, cherry fenders, doors and floor pan, rear quarters had quarter size rust holes, picked it up for $4K. Also, I have a rust free 86 Corvette that I can't give away , dime a dozen down in FL, but the interior and seals are trashed from the heat. Shipping is way cheaper than quarters and floorpans, then put your nice northern interior in it...


----------

